# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  avec une petite pensée pour islander

## cassidain



----------


## Islander

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :cool:  Home sweet home.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

La nana ou le resto?

----------


## Islander

Lol...

Saint Tropez!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Elle est pas mal la nana pourtant.....

----------


## cassidain

la sirène, une sculpture bretonne en granit noir.

----------


## elgreaux

ah granit, j'ai pensée le fer forgé mais elle est belle comme même....votre sirène...

----------


## Islander

> ah granit, j'ai pensée le fer forgé mais elle est belle comme même....votre sirène...



J'ai pensé (not "J'ai pensée").
Quand même (not "comme même").

Aussi, il serait plus français de dire "je pensais".

----------


## elgreaux

> J'ai pensé (not "J'ai pensée").
> Quand même (not "comme même").
> 
> Aussi, il serait plus français de dire "je pensais".



merci pour les corrections !

----------


## cassidain

Servi hier soir au Bouchon par une très gentille, jolie jeune Cogolinoise, une blonde. Près de chez vous !

----------


## pascaleschmidt

rigolo le Cass.... Faut pas oublier que du a la proximité de l'Italie nous avons aussi des brunes et des rousses/blondes.... Pas russes!!!

----------


## cassidain

une serie d'incendies fait rage actuellement dans le golfe de saint-tropez. gigaro, la croix valmer, ramatuelle.

----------


## amyb

Tristesse-so sad!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

C'est plutôt catastrophique en ce moment..... il n'a pas plu depuis 3 mois...

----------


## cassidain

une nouveauté



Sur le port de Saint-Tropez, à quelques pas de la Ponche, vos pas vous guideront bientôt vers une nouvelle plage Non vous ne rêvez pas Vous savez bien que notre village adoré vous réserve toujours de jolies surprises ! A lancienne adresse de la célèbre Escale, LA PETITE PLAGE vous ouvre de nouveaux horizons. Vous découvrirez ce printemps une atmosphère Sea & Sun douce comme la caresse du sable sous vos pieds (unique en ville !), la chaleur du bois, une belle déclinaison de tons clairs twistés par des petites pointes démeraude. A la carte, midi et soir, cette cuisine dété Méditerranéenne imaginée par le Chef étoilé Eric FRECHON, légère et savoureuse que lon adore ! En soirée, le restaurant dévoile tous les charmes dun bar dambiance rythmé par la musique ensoleillée et vous invite à la convivialité autour de sa délicieuse carte de cocktails. OPENING le 19 avril !

Votre concierge.

----------


## cassidain

Ça a l'air pas mal du tout, La Petite Plage sur le port de Saint-Trop'

----------


## pascaleschmidt

il est ou Islander? Oh he du moulin! Oh he Maitre Cornille!

----------


## cassidain

> il est ou Islander? Oh he du moulin! Oh he Maitre Cornille!



je lui apporte du blé à moudre

----------


## cassidain

*La nouvelle était dans l'air depuis le rachat. La voici confirmée!*


LVMH Hotel Management vient dannoncer que La Résidence de La Pinède, acquise en 2016 par Bernard Arnault et pour l'heure en travaux de rénovation, deviendra Cheval Blanc Saint-Tropez lors de sa réouverture en mai 2019.
Cheval Blanc St-Tropez devient ainsi la 4e Maison Cheval Blanc après Cheval Blanc Courchevel, Cheval Blanc Randheli aux Maldives et Cheval Blanc St-Barth Isle de France.
Pour mémoire, l'hôtel tropézien dont les intérieurs sont revus par le célèbre architecte-designer Jean-Michel Wilmotte, abrite en son sein La Vague d'Or, table triplement étoilée du jeune chef Arnaud Donckele, devenu l'an dernier chef numéro un mondial élu par ses pairs.

----------


## stbartshopper

j'aime les pieds dans le sable!

----------


## Charlie Silver

> la sirène, une sculpture bretonne en granit noir.



Hello
This sculpture is quite beautiful.

----------


## cassidain

merci beaucoup, Charlie. je l'adore, moi aussi.

----------

